

Determine a User's Time Zone on Signup - jonmccartie
http://blog.mccartie.com/2014/10/22/user-time-zone-on-signup.html

======
NicoJuicy
Just a small note i'd like to contribute, always save dates in UTC format and
transform it on the client side (js for example)

It helps a lot when you're building a globalized application.

~~~
jonmccartie
Yup. UTC dates are stored system wide. This post is just about determine the
user's time zone. This has been helpful for various situations for us: for
example, knowing the best time to send out a daily email to a user based on
their TZ.

